# Pre-Spring Arrow Fling Anyone?



## Yellowshell (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone else going? I'll be there and I'll likely have 3 young'ns and a lady with me.  Hope to see you there!

Russell


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2017)

Was planning on it but things came up and now I can't make it.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 22, 2017)

yep


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 22, 2017)

We plan to be there Friday and Saturday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2017)

Looking forward to it, missed it last year.


----------



## boissage (Feb 25, 2017)

When and where is it? Is this the one at the Rock Ranch in March?


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 25, 2017)

It's in McCalla AL at Tannehill Iron Works State Park. I took the family yesterday and a great time was had by all!


----------

